# Smoked Salmon with a Maple Glaze



## duckfever

So this fall we got some salmon and made our first attempt at smoking it using Bearcarver's recipe.  It was incredible.  The only thing we thought could make it any better was to add a maple glaze on it.  Sooooo we grabbed 3-1/2 lbs of fresh salmon last night and tested our theory.  The results were outstanding!!!!  I highly recommend this recipe combination to anyone who wants a great "snacking" salmon.  We ate it with some pickled eggs (made last weekend), crackers and cream cheese.  

Thanks to Bearcarver and Dutch for sharing their recipes!!!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49480/maple-glaze-for-salmon

In the pot! (Sorry forgot to get a pic of before it went in)








On the rack drying and forming pellicle







Onto the smoker.







Maple Glaze simmering.







After first basting with the Maple Glaze---halfway through.







Finished Product!!!







This has DEFINITELY become the new favorite treat in our household!!!


----------



## bama bbq

Wow.  That looks great!  The other day the UPS guy told me he delivered a package to a guy who had some salmon on his smoker.  He said the guy gave him a taste and he couldn't quit talking about it.  I knew right then I was going to try salmon soon. ...and now this!


----------



## stubshaft

Salmon Candy!  Looks delicious.


----------



## adiochiro3

Can't beat sweet smoked salmon!!  That looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm not even a huge fan of Salmon and that looks good to me...JJ


----------



## africanmeat

it looks great must taste good. i will no know i don't eat sweet salmon or candy salmon.on day i will have to try .


----------



## duckfever

Ya I didn't think I liked it either until my girlfriend made me make it! Now I am hooked!!! Let me know how it turns out when you try it.


----------



## sprky

I am going to have too try this. I am the only one in my house that likes salmon, but with the added maple glaze I might convert a few over. Now all I need to do is fined some salmon that's not cost prohibitive. Last salmon I looked at was over $7.00 per


----------



## harleysmoker

Wow that looks really good!


----------



## venture

I am another who is not the most salmon oriented guy.  But that looks great!

My other half might be knocking at your door begging for a handout.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## berninga87

I love salmon, and this looks amazing! Found my next smoked meal.


----------



## SmokinAl

We eat salmon all the time. I will have to give this a try. It looks delicious!


----------

